# Roach Control



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

What's my best bet for indoor roach control?

Was hoping bifenthrin was one of the go to choices since I already have that. Looking at the label makes it seem like it has a 30 day residual effect.

Have seen Temprid FX (Imidacloprid and beta-Cyfluthrin), suspend SC (Deltamethrin) , and Demand SC (lambda-Cyhalothrin) as options too.

Can they obtain resistance to insecticides and would I need to rotate a couple?

also to note there are pets in the house.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Suspend SC works really good and has a 6+ month residual, that's what we use. Unless you have German Roaches. Then you would also add an IGR and we have good luck with Maxforce Magnum Roach Bait Gel (has Fipronil in it).


----------

